# Android or iPhone?



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

The CEO of Porsche went on record saying 91% of Porsche owners are iPhone users.

I‘m guessing the opposite is true with Uber Drivers?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep Uber is mostly Android.


----------



## Jennifer Lyall (Oct 25, 2021)

Android is more easy to handle or to use apps like Uber.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jennifer Lyall said:


> Android is more easy to handle or to use apps like Uber.


I’ve been a slave to the iPhone/iPad for too long. Can you elaborate on the benefits of Android? How is it easier/better?


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

iPhone works fine for me with either app.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I guess Android benefits are difficult to articulate🤣


----------

